# big brakes?



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

does anyone know of a big brake, cross drilled or slotted rotors for the SE-Rs?

ill get my own fire extinguisher for the impending flames.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

No, there are none in production. they would require a new bracket mount for the calipers and to my knowledge nobody has completed that yet. however, I know of a few people who got the standard size cross drilled and slotted rotors. The Brembro kit for the 99' altimas work.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Contact Brian @ fastbrakes. I just did an article about their product this month on NPM. He is designing a B15 SE-R kit.


----------

